# Is this a bad quote



## YoungE (Sep 2, 2003)

Tesco just quoted me £3945 for a R33 GTR i am 24 with 0 no claims and only held my license for a year


----------



## paulr34 (Sep 11, 2003)

i just been quoted £2900 from www.elephant.co.uk 
i'm 21 with 1 years no claims and 3 points.
i've had 2 stupid £5-6k ones too.


----------



## YoungE (Sep 2, 2003)

I had a quote from confused for £8400 and some that where even higher


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Do you seriously expect to get better quotes?


----------



## DanDud (Nov 12, 2003)

I tried AA i think it was, at 17 for a first car R34 GTR import was 22000 quid fc.


----------



## Zilog (Oct 28, 2002)

£891 from Elephant for a 36 year old with full no claims, with just a modified exhaust on an R33 GTR.

Also, if you're married and put your wife on as a named driver, it reduces your premium £40 !!! As elephant is online it allows you to play around with the figures little and see what effect it has on your quote can. Thats how I found out that adding my wife as a named driver reduced my quote.

Also, look a paying a higher excess to reduce the premium. It can have dramatic effects on the premiuim.

Z


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

£1200 on an R34 GTR with Nismo exhaust, R-tune suspension, LM GT4 18' wheels, oil cooler and Power FC declared. Im 25 with one years NCB and a good introductory discount as i have had my license since 17 with no accidents.

Cheers

Gerry


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

Gerry, who's your insurance with?

Cheers,


----------



## Dino (Mar 29, 2003)

*insurance*

have you tried Direct Line mine is £640 for my 32gtst but i di have to have a trakker fitted and an immoboliser fitted(cat 1) but then im over 40 now so that would bring it down somewhat!!!!. i wouldnt put wife on their even if i had one! she might want to drive it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! noooooooooo way!


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Gez said:


> *£1200 on an R34 GTR with Nismo exhaust, R-tune suspension, LM GT4 18' wheels, oil cooler and Power FC declared. Im 25 with one years NCB and a good introductory discount as i have had my license since 17 with no accidents.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gerry *



WHO!!!!! 

Im 27, 3yrs NCD, no points, clean history for 10 years, and im paying that much for my GTS (non turbo!)


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

*Insurance TIP.*

After shopping around 8-10 different Insurers, From Performance car insurers to Tesco's the best quote I came up with is from Nissan Insurance - All the other insurers are really keen to cut a deal, but they were all about 300 quid dearer than Nissan Insurance. Me thinks that the other Insurance brokers find out the Make of your car and then see what they can arrange with the Manufacturer then whack commission on top.

I'm paying around 2300 sterling, Considering Im in my mid 20's driving a R32 GTR, I've held a UK license less than a year - Other License full NZ (so stitched up there a bit) and could not prove no claims in the last 5 years as previous car was stolen (stitched again) Its not to bad. Anything over 2500 is a bit heavey - but for the glorious-ness of doing 200 mph in a catergory 20 car - Probably worth it!

Tip
Rural Post codes also greatly reduce Insurance quotes!

PS
Tried to get Insurance once for a XJS-C TWR Spec Jaguar. 4 Grand! - Forget it!


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Any idea what i would be paying if i was 23 with 5 years NCB and a clean license on an R33 GTS-T ??


----------



## Caoboth (Jul 25, 2003)

Im with directline £1283 on a GTS25T with 19" wheels and exhaust

Age 27 0 points on license and 5 years NCB. Parked in garage.


----------



## goldryder1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Best quote I have had so far is...

£598 f/c inc all glass and protected NCB

or

£370 tpft

No voluntary excess on either, for a 1997 R33 GTS-T, no miles limits.

Courtesy of Directline.

(almost 40, female, 22 yrs driving with no claims/smudges and ex HGV1 driver)


----------



## planefix (Dec 26, 2002)

> i just been quoted £2900 from www.elephant.co.uk
> i'm 21 with 1 years no claims and 3 points.
> i've had 2 stupid £5-6k ones too.


flippin heck, i must be getting old !!!! to me £2900 is unbelieveable !!!!!!


----------

